# Monitor kalibrieren

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich meinen Monitor unter Gentoo kalibriert? Habe hier ein System mit Nvidia Karte und Xinerama.

Dazu hätte ich einen Spider 3 Pro.

Gibt es da schon etwas fertiges? 

G. R.

----------

## misterjack

Googlen so kompliziert? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Monitor_Kalibrieren erster Link beim Googlen nach "monitor kalibrieren linux"

----------

